# PSE 11 need much larger text on photo



## NancyMoranG (May 3, 2016)

am using text on some photos and cannot get a large enough font. Tried quite a few fonts at 100 pt, and they still seem small on photo? How can I get larger type?
I am creating a disk of photos and would like to name the ships in each in the same font and big enough so as a slideshow, the name is seen clearly and quickly.
Thanks.


----------



## snowbear (May 3, 2016)

What size are the images?  If your're intending them to be viewed on screen, you can probably get away with a smaller photo so the type is proportionately larger.  100 points is about 1-3/8"


----------



## NancyMoranG (May 3, 2016)

snowbear said:


> What size are the images?  If your're intending them to be viewed on screen, you can probably get away with a smaller photo so the type is proportionately larger.  100 points is about 1-3/8"



 Just call me tech-less Nancy 
I didn't think about the size of photo other than visually, looking at it on my computer screen and the text looks smaller than I wanted..
So I need to resize them all (geez) and to what type size?


----------



## snowbear (May 3, 2016)

Just re-size one and try a couple of font sizes to see what it looks like.  This is 800 x 532 with a 6 pt font (Calisto MT, I think).






Do you have lightroom?  If so, you can set the size for exporting and batch re-size them.


----------



## Watchful (May 3, 2016)

Just type the font size into the drop down box for selecting font size. There is no limit to size of text.
For a slideshow, add the text to the description area of the software you are using to make the slideshow. Is it Flash, or Javascript?


----------



## NancyMoranG (May 3, 2016)

Thanks. I do not have LR, yet...
I will try typing in a size. Right now I am not getting anything near that size!!
I am on an older Windows computer. How do I know if I have Java or flash?


----------



## Watchful (May 3, 2016)

Download and use Paint.net, it's free and you can do what you want to do with your text. You might find one or two other uses for it as well.


----------



## snowbear (May 3, 2016)

NancyMoranG said:


> Thanks. I do not have LR, yet...
> I will try typing in a size. Right now I am not getting anything near that size!!
> I am on an older Windows computer. How do I know if I have Java or flash?



Check the Plug-ins, Extensions or whatever they may be called on your browser.  There may be a way to painlessly batch re-size - I can look around.


----------



## binga63 (May 3, 2016)

just rasterize the font and enlarge the layer....


----------



## Watchful (May 3, 2016)

binga63 said:


> just rasterize the font and enlarge the layer....


Yeah because that's easier than typing a number in the font size box.  lol


----------



## binga63 (May 4, 2016)

Rather than sarcasm.... try this as well.....


----------



## NancyMoranG (May 4, 2016)

binga63 said:


> just rasterize the font and enlarge the layer....



I think 'Watchful' thought it was funny because as noted above, I am 'tech-less Nancy' . So I don't know what 'rasterize etc means 


But am looking at your helpful image to see if I can get more educated.
Thank you for the other responses, I am learning something from every post? (Slinks away ....)


----------



## NancyMoranG (May 4, 2016)

binga63 said:


> Rather than sarcasm.... try this as well.....View attachment 120917


On PSE 11 I am not getting anything like this on my 'T' layer, can't enlarge font there.
I can't go over 100 pt, but my issue may be as Snowbear mentioned that my image is too big?


----------

